# If you like things ravey and dubby with a hint of DnB...



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

...then check out the track "Shelter" by Adam Reds on http://www.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/series/homegrown

the boy got skills, plus I know him!


----------

